# Started Marble Collecting



## Skadman4 (Apr 25, 2020)

So I just bought a marble collection to get the jar they were stored in. Only information given was they were part of a lot from an estate sale. Wish me luck when I get them here that they are enough to cover their own cost  I'm very excited to start my Marble collection and see where it goes. 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Apr 25, 2020)

Cool.  The first jar looks like mostly cat's eye marbles.  2nd jar looks to have a few as well so that's an easy way if you want to start sorting them.  Or just leave them as-is they look great.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

embe has it right about the jars ... first one is definitely art, game and cats' eye marbles. Some american cats eye marbles and mostly Japanese and other foreign makes. The second jar has a pretty good mix of machine made marbles. Looks like some patches, swirls and opaques... I'd love to see the second jar's contents laid out in a baking tray cookie tray and photographed! Could be some happy surprises in that one!
Good luck! ~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

Of course I looked again after posting the above and saw some newer art marbles and there is a large quantity of cats eyes in the second jar. 
But! I see some Alley Agates , Vitro Agates, Heaton and possibly Ravenswood  and possibly some Akro Agates in that second Jar
~Fred


----------



## Skadman4 (Apr 25, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Of course I looked again after posting the above and saw some newer art marbles and there is a large quantity of cats eyes in the second jar.
> But! I see some Alley Agates , Vitro Agates, Heaton and possibly Ravenswood and possibly some Akro Agates in that second Jar
> ~Fred


I'm on call this weekend for my dad and grandmother so I won't be able to get to sort them until Tuesday night possibly. But I'm super excited to see myself as well! I like the sorting and searching as much as I like looking at them. So no chore on my part to lay them out and see what's what! 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (May 1, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Of course I looked again after posting the above and saw some newer art marbles and there is a large quantity of cats eyes in the second jar.
> But! I see some Alley Agates , Vitro Agates, Heaton and possibly Ravenswood and possibly some Akro Agates in that second Jar
> ~Fred


Well I finally got chance to separate and look at them all. I picked out all the ones that were cats eye, you were right lots of them! But some are very different. See attached for the " I have no clue" ones.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogo (May 1, 2020)

There is a book, "Antique and Collectible Marbles", by  Everett Grist that I found to be a big help when I ought a collection. The price guide might be a little off due to age, but it is great for identification.


----------



## Skadman4 (May 1, 2020)

Dogo said:


> There is a book, "Antique and Collectible Marbles", by Everett Grist that I found to be a big help when I ought a collection. The price guide might be a little off due to age, but it is great for identification.


This is the one I got, a place to start?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (May 1, 2020)

Most of the published books deal more with antique (handmade) marbles, but there are a couple newer ones out there that focus on machine made.  Good luck


----------



## Skadman4 (May 2, 2020)

embe said:


> Most of the published books deal more with antique (handmade) marbles, but there are a couple newer ones out there that focus on machine made. Good luck


Thank you, I have no clue what the difference is so I will just keep buying books and learning. I have a couple of kiddos who are very excited to help mom look them up and figure them out, so win win for me either way 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (May 2, 2020)

Hiya .....skadman4... is that what you'd like us to call you? or Skad? any ways, The first pic shows those modern art marbles made in Asia or Mexico, maybe Europe. For the most part, purist mib collectors dislike these and other modern remakes.. But it is up to the individual (when I find these in yard sales and or in mixed lots that Ive bought or traded for, I crush them and dispose in recycling or trash. Second pic has at least two caged cats eyes (not certain about the white one might be a semi transparent swirl) They may be American.
The third pic shows mostly late machine made(1950's-1970's) American opaque patches and swirls... Possibly Master Made, Vitro Agate, Heaton... There are some suspicious mibs mixed in there as well ...the ones that are super glossy are probably off continent new mibs. 
Last marble pic ....I'm not sure about... I have seen and held modern mibs made from antique cullet that have created new unusual color combinations that also feel old and will often times fluoresce (glow in a different color) under UV light. These kinda look like those types.
And the book is fine addition to a collectors library I have six or seven, Robert Block and Everett Grist have plenty of good tomes, but there are dozens available. There were many web sites around dealing info and values to collectors- Robert Block even has an auction site too. 
Have fun - I hope Ive helped a little,
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (May 2, 2020)

some of my books and a couple of mounted displays,
~Fred


----------



## Kheidecker (May 2, 2020)

Does that first jar picture with the bail have anything written on it.looks like an odd shaped pint or half pint.


----------



## Dogo (May 2, 2020)

Antique marbles (Hand made) can be worth big money, as you have probably found out by now.  That is why identification is so important,


----------



## Skadman4 (May 2, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> Does that first jar picture with the bail have anything written on it.looks like an odd shaped pint or half pint.


Ended up not buying it, its modern storage jar from hobby lobby and one small jar not a set of three, read the add wrong

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (May 2, 2020)

Dogo said:


> Antique marbles (Hand made) can be worth big money, as you have probably found out by now. That is why identification is so important,


I'm not sure what I have actually and have just finished grouping them. To start looking them up. But I like to imagine I have a brilliant rare assortment. To me anyway, cause they are all beautiful and unique 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------

